# Car boot sale



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Hello
Does anyone know if there is a car boot / flea market in coimbra please ?
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Miranda do Corvo I believe


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks canoeman I have been to that one, someone mentioned a big one in coimbra town near the river but I forgot the details.
Kim


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

There is one on the first Saturday of the month in Coimbra on open ground between Portugal dos Pequenitos and the river. Sorry, but although that piece of ground has a name I cannot for the life of me remember it.

This link will show you the location marked on a map.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

That's the one john boy !!
I know exactly where it is, thanks.
Kim


----------

